# kun työkyvyttömyyttä on 28 päivän jälkeen taudin ilmenemisestä



## Gavril

Päivää,

Tässä poiminto vakuutusasiakirjasta:

_Päiväraha perustuu vuosityöansioon, kun työkyvyttömyyttä on 28 päivän jälkeen ammattitaudin ilmenemisestä. Annamme erillisen päätöksen vuosityöansioon perustuvasta päivärahasta._

Miten siniseksi värjäämäni osa on tulkittava?

1) = "kun olet ollut työkyvytön 28 päivän ajan ammattitaudin ilmenemisestä lähtien"

2) = "jos 28 päivän kuluttua ammattitaudin ilmenemisestä olet työkyvytön" (siis et ollut välttämättä työkyvytön 27. päivänä, 26. päivänä, 25. päivänä jne. taudin ilmenemisen jälkeen)

Vai muutoin?

Vaihtoehto 1 tuntuu todennäköiseltä mutta lause on muotoiltu niin, että on vaikea olla varma.

Hyvää kesäkuuta,
G.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Vakuutusasiakirjojen kieli ei ole sieltä helpoimmasta päästä, luulen että tilanne on sama kaikissa kielissä. Oikeudessa sitten viime kädessä ratkaistaan, mitä teksti tarkoittaa.

Minun tulkintani (joka perustuu vain omaan kielikorvaani) on vaihtoehto 2. Oletan, että tässä on kysymys siitä, että ensimmäisen neljän viikon (28 päivän) aikana päiväraha maksetaan jollakin muulla perusteella, ja sen jälkeen vuosityöansion perusteella. Tässä ei siis lasketa, kuinka monta päivää työkyvyttömyyttä on ollut, vaan kuinka kauan aikaa on kulunut ammattitaudin _ilmenemisestä_. Voihan olla, että ammattitauti on sellainen, joka estää työnteon esim. vain joka toinen päivä, tai vain satunnaisesti silloin tällöin.

Caveat!


----------



## Ansku89

Olen samaa mieltä Maunulan Papan kanssa. Ajattelen myös, että ilmaisu "työkyvyttömyyttä on" sisältäisi myös sen vaihtoehdon, että ei ole välttämättä kokonaan työkyvytön. Suomessa on mahdollista olla osittaisella sairauslomalla, jolloin tehdään esim. lyhyempää työpäivää. "Työkyvyttömyyttä on" on siis laajempi ilmaisu kuin "olet työkyvytön", joka tarkoittaisi sitä, että ei pysty ollenkaan tekemään töitä. Tietysti on mahdollista, että vakuutusasiakirjassa ei ole ajateltu asiaa näin, vaan ilmaisu on vain tarpeettoman epäselvä.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos


----------

